# My Reds jaw is rotting



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I've got a 75 gallon with two 7 inch Reds and two 6 inch Caribe. I've been having medium-high levels of nitrate and I've been taking care of it with water changes.

Just today I realized that one of my reds lower jaw is rotting away at the corner. All of my other fish are fine. I do not have a digicam so I can't post a pic for you, but if you do have experience with this, your help would be greatly appreciated.

Should I medicate? What should I use?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

most likely the fish has mouth fungus - a pic would be helpfull.

I am not going to suggest medicating unless you know the desiese, but it would help to add some aquarium salt - 1 tablespoon per 5 USA gallons assuming you don't have any in your tank already, and also do a 30% water change.

Oh, and post a pic


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Treat with aquarium salt as recommended!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Pic please....and where the hell is DonH!


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey guys. It is not looking any worse, nor is it looking any better. I added some salt today and we'll see what happens.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If it looks like small pieces of skin hanging off of it's face but not spreading, than it's most likely due to a scuffle with one of the other p's. It will heal and no need to medicate. You can add salt if you like, but all it needs is clean water. What does "medium-high level of nitrate" mean?

Monitor the fish for infection. Keep us updated if the wound spreads. Then we'll think of another course of action. It's very difficult to diagnose without a pic or a detailed description of water parameters or the behavior of the fish.

It's actually quite common for them to have pieces of skin hanging off their jaw or body, and even the cornea of their eye being cut. It's all a part of the piranha hobby... Our responsibility is to keep the water clean so they don't get an infection as a result of it.



> and where the hell is DonH!


Better?


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

DonH said:


> What does "medium-high level of nitrate" mean?
> 
> It's very difficult to diagnose without a pic or a detailed description of water parameters or the behavior of the fish.
> 
> It's actually quite common for them to have pieces of skin hanging off their jaw or body...


 The Nitrate was 40 two days ago. The Ammonia is fine. I did a 25% water change yesterday and I have yet to test it today.

I'm sorry guys, I do not have a digicam nor do any of my friends have one so I can't post a pic.







I wish I could.

It doesn't look like a piece of skin is hanging off. It looks like it just rotted away. Poof gone! The skin inside is pink. It hasn't gotten any worse though.


----------

